# Amp phase shift



## joeaudio (Aug 29, 2010)

I have an audiobahn class AB amp it has a phase shift switch and when i turn it to 180 from 0 it gets louder. I also have 2 12s audiobahn excrusions SVC they r firing up from the box. I got told it will be ok to run the phase shifter at 180 would this be ok or would i blow my subs? Sincerely,
Joe


----------



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

The phase shift is so that your bass will match your other speakers. It is sort of like a timing device. It is more or less up to whichever you like. 
I have my home subwoofer at 180 as well, just because to me that sounds more accurate.
The only way to ruin a subwoofer is to send massive amounts of distortion or drive it just wayyyyyyy to hard. 
If your gains are tunes well, and your subwoofer sound fine, no distortion then you are okay.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yup thats right phase shift wont hurt it any.


----------



## joeaudio (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input that helped me lots thanks again. Sincerely joeaudio


----------

